# Barbour Outlet in Kittery, Maine



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I live 3,142 miles from the Barbour Outlet in Kittery, Maine. Does someone live closer?

As the only Barbour Outlet in the U.S., I'm sure that the members of this forum would love to score some of the deals to be had there, especially as the weather is turning cooler. Problem is, few of us live close.

I wonder then if there is any forumite who would consider running a proxy service for Barbour jackets from the outlet store. I'm sure that many of us would greatly appreciate it, and wouldn't mind if an extra charge were added to the cost of the jacket and shipping. Of course, given the high cost of the jackets, there would be a degree of trust and risk involved.

I, for one, would be willing to pay upfront for a purchase from the store. I imagine it would work like this: I tell the proxy what I'm looking for (size, style); I send a sum of money to the proxy via paypal (say $200); if the jacket can be had for, say, $125, then the proxy takes from the $200 the $125, then $15 for shipping, then $25 finder's fee -- or something like that -- and then returns me $35.

A particularly industrious proxy might visit the store, ascertain what is there for what cost, and then post a list. Naturally, the list would be subject to availability and would probably change hourly, but it would be a starting point.

It would be especially nice if the proxy were a trusted member of the forum with many thousands of posts. Something like this has been done before with the BB outlet in Garland, NC if I remember correctly.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Volunteers?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I finally found on feebay the gently used Border for which I've been searching. Outlet by proxy would have been a great option I think! Good idea for someone looking to supplement their clothing fund.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

The outlet tends to carry the lesser known models, and when they do have the more popular coats, i.e., Bedale, Border, Beaufort, there are large gaps among the more popular sizes (40-46)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

xcubbies said:


> The outlet tends to carry the lesser known models, and when they do have the more popular coats, i.e., Bedale, Border, Beaufort, there are large gaps among the more popular sizes (40-46)


Thanks for the info. Good thing I'm a 48.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I used to live about a mile from the outlet. Now it takes me about 10 minutes to get there from our new house :icon_smile_big:

I haven't dropped by for several months but as xcubbies mentioned there is not much to see. They had 2 racks of Border/Bedale/Beauforts, mostly navy and all around $250-300. I recall that everything else in the store was on sale but not those popular jackets. As a general rule this outlet has many samples and one-off jackets, not a huge inventory of popular models. From the Barbour thread at the other forum, in the recent past many people seem to get better deals from the factory in NH.

I will be driving through Kittery tomorrow so I will try and drop by and then post a summary here.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr. D said:


> I used to live about a mile from the outlet. Now it takes me about 10 minutes to get there from our new house :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I haven't dropped by for several months but as xcubbies mentioned there is not much to see. They had 2 racks of Border/Bedale/Beauforts, mostly navy and all around $250-300. I recall that everything else in the store was on sale but not those popular jackets. As a general rule this outlet has many samples and one-off jackets, not a huge inventory of popular models. From the Barbour thread at the other forum, in the recent past many people seem to get better deals from the factory in NH.
> 
> I will be driving through Kittery tomorrow so I will try and drop by and then post a summary here.


Thank you. I decide to start this thread partly because of a photo on Muffy's blog showing the inside of the store with a rack full of $39.00 Liddesdales. Popular models at $250-300 is not really that big of a discount.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

On a good day, you might do better at Orvis.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

If you're looking for a quilted however, good deals abound.


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

According to Putthison there's 30% of Barbour jackets at wingtip.com right now with code TAKEACHANCE. Haven't tried it myself but "It works on everything from Barbour, Bill’s Khakis, Peter Millar, Wingtip, Wolverine, Agave, Michael Toschi, and Moore & Giles. You can only use it on one item, however, and you need to only have one item in your cart (add a second item, or choose a quantity of two or more, and it will not work at all). "


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Let me know if they have any of the orange Liddesdales hanging around. Still kicking myself for not buying one.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I just dropped by the Kittery outlet at lunch today. There were 2 small racks (maybe 20 total) of Bedales, Beauforts and Borders marked "$299, no further discounts apply". I saw a couple of size 38 sage Borders and the rest were all size 50 or 52. I didn't see a Beaufort in any size. And don't forget the 5% ME sales tax.

Everything else in the store appeared to be 60% off the original tagged prices. I didn't see any Liddesdales but they had a variety of other quilted jackets. And a lot of tweed jackets, shooting jackets/vests, and many lightweight vinyl-like raincoats (not the waxed jackets you would expect from Barbour). They also had a few Internationals in bright cherry red and kelly green. It was striking to me how much more women's wear was there than I remember, about half the main floor and the entire 2nd floor as well.

One more note: A large sign in the front says all sales final.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

^Wow that actually sounds more promising than I anticipated it would be. What type of tweeds are we talking about? Jackets? Sport coats? Thank you for taking the time to check it out and report back.


----------



## g2x222 (Sep 22, 2013)

On a related note to the original post, has anyone been to the NH factory store?

I'm located about an hour and fifteen from both. I'm in the market for a fall/winter coat, and the traditional waxed cotton jackets seems interesting. I'm a tough size, small (34-36"), so if it's not worth the drive, I'll probably just order from the UK.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Barnavelt said:


> ^Wow that actually sounds more promising than I anticipated it would be. What type of tweeds are we talking about? Jackets? Sport coats? Thank you for taking the time to check it out and report back.


I saw a couple of tweed sport coats but many more examples of outerwear. Some tan and gray herringbones with large leather patches for shooting, some tweeds with hoods, some that looked like duffle coats. A lot of odd samples. In my experience the Kittery store really does do a lot of "samples" and doesn't carry the standard Bedales and Beauforts like Orvis. However, the Orvis outlet shares a parking lot with Barbour in Kittery so I dropped by there today as well. I saw a couple of Liddesdales at $149 (down from $179) but not much else.

This thread from the other forum has a lot of information about past sales and the factory in Milford, NH as well:
https://www.styleforum.net/t/222059/offical-barbour-thread/0_50

While I would certainly like to help my local business, I don't think there's much of a reason to take a trip to Kittery solely for Barbour. As mentioned above, one can source a new Bedale of Beaufort from the wingtip.com sale for under $300 shipped, which is less than Kittery's price once you factor in sales tax.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Disappointing news.

You mention quilted jackets. Remember which ones? And their price?


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> Disappointing news.
> 
> You mention quilted jackets. Remember which ones? And their price?


The quilted jackets I saw were not models I had heard of before- no Liddesdales for sure. And everything seemed to have the original tag with MSRP on there, so it was 60% off of that.


----------



## g2x222 (Sep 22, 2013)

It looks like Aaron's of Eastham has some Liddesdales on sale


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Got my Liddlesdale at the Kittery outlet a little more than a year ago and it was 30 something bucks. Gotta remember though, that this is an outlet, so there is no such thing as standard inventory and the names of jackets that you recognize are not likely to be available. 

That said, I was there 3 or 4 months ago, and there were still lots of Liddlesdales in that price range.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

So as I drove by the outlet today I noticed that both Barbour and Orvis had both put up tents in the parking lot for a weekend holiday sale. In the tent there were 5 or 6 big racks full of sample coats that were all marked $50. Most did not have a model on them, they were just called samples. I heard the employees discussing the fact that the samples were almost all mediums. Quite a few were the Barbour Pantone model, which were bright colors. I didn't see 

Inside, everything was either 65 or 70% off. They did have a couple of dozen Liddesdales in all sizes but they were all off colors (bright grass green, brick red, black, etc). I also saw a handful of "Lightweight Liddesdales" and there were dozens more quilted jackets with different styles, most of them embroidered with a huge Barbour Cup emblem on the back and/or chest. The Beauford/Border inventory had changed a little in the past couple of weeks, and there were several 38, 50, and 52 in black and navy but not anything else. All were marked $299 with no further discounts.

If you are in the area it might be worth a stop - Liddesdales would be $53.70 plus 5.5% ME tax so it doesn't sound like this is the best sale of the year but the inventory has definitely increased.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I stopped in at the Barbour outlet at approximately 10:00AM on Saturday over the holiday weekend. I didn't memorize all of the stock details but did note that they did have Beauforts and Bedales, mostly in blue and black. There were no size 40,42,or 44s. There were a couple of green coats. The prices were the significant point. The Bedales were $150 and the Beauforts $175, I think. I'm certain of the Bedale price since I bought one for my wife. They did have three or four to choose from in most of the larger sizes. The Bedale was marked Made in England some of the Beaforts were made in Asis. The Bedale did have a small magic marker mark on the label which made me think it might have an imperfection somewhere. If so, it was not obvious.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

I just spoke to them on the phone and the expectation is that a Barbour Jacket will be 50% off the retail price. They do not have many liners nor hoods, but those can be bought online and the salesman said it is universal; all fit. 

It sounds like it is worth the drive for me.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like that could be a good deal if you can manage the fit. Luckily for me I'd wear a 50, but length would get me I'm sure. Unfortunately, coming from Knoxville is a bit of a haul to get up there.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread has derailed.


----------

